# Rear Fog Light Conversion-Do You Know The Answer?



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is my scenario...I am going to get the rear clear tail lights. I am also wanting to do the REAR FOG LIGHT CONVERSION. No one knows the correct answer on how to make these damn things work CORRECTLY. I have found the part number to the switching panel that I need (DSC and Front Fogs included). So now all my switching banks are filled (to include the rear light switch---Euro). My awesome parts guy drop shipped the part from Germany. Now I have purchased the harness (so the lamps light up red instead of pink). So my question is:...AFTER INSTALLING THE EURO SWITCHING PANEL, THE HARNESS AND THE EURO CLEARS...WILL THE REAR FOGS WORK?!? OR DO I STILL NEED SOFTWARE? Anybody who knows the real answers please speak up. Thanks fellas.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

BimmerJustin said:


> Here is my scenario...I am going to get the rear clear tail lights. I am also wanting to do the REAR FOG LIGHT CONVERSION. No one knows the correct answer on how to make these damn things work CORRECTLY. I have found the part number to the switching panel that I need (DSC and Front Fogs included). So now all my switching banks are filled (to include the rear light switch---Euro). My awesome parts guy drop shipped the part from Germany. Now I have purchased the harness (so the lamps light up red instead of pink). So my question is:...AFTER INSTALLING THE EURO SWITCHING PANEL, THE HARNESS AND THE EURO CLEARS...WILL THE REAR FOGS WORK?!? OR DO I STILL NEED SOFTWARE? Anybody who knows the real answers please speak up. Thanks fellas.


You aparently need the rear fogs activated from the dealer...

By the way -- did you know that there is now an official US-spec rear-fog retrofit kit avail from the dealers? The current Roundel had the pricing info... I'm sure there's a long thread on it at MINI2...


----------



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> You aparently need the rear fogs activated from the dealer...
> 
> By the way -- did you know that there is now an official US-spec rear-fog retrofit kit avail from the dealers? The current Roundel had the pricing info... I'm sure there's a long thread on it at MINI2...


 My wife threw my copy of Roundel away on accident. Can you possibly post the article or tell me what it said? Did it say when it was going to be released with part numbers? Because my parts guy can't find it. Thanks. :dunno:


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

BimmerJustin said:


> My wife threw my copy of Roundel away on accident. Can you possibly post the article or tell me what it said? Did it say when it was going to be released with part numbers? Because my parts guy can't find it. Thanks. :dunno:


I think it had part numbers... I know it had prices. Will try to look it up tonight and post...


----------



## BimmerJustin (Jun 8, 2003)

ZBB 325Ci said:


> I think it had part numbers... I know it had prices. Will try to look it up tonight and post...


 I WOULD APPRECIATE IT. I would bump part numbers with my Euro part numbers and see if they match. My research has led me to the retrofit kit from BMW and the install I am about to do is the same.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

BimmerJustin said:


> I WOULD APPRECIATE IT. I would bump part numbers with my Euro part numbers and see if they match. My research has led me to the retrofit kit from BMW and the install I am about to do is the same.


Nada - pg. 27, it just states that both front & rear kits will be available this month and the prices. It also states that "vehicle programming" will be necessary.

Sorry - no part numbers.


----------

